# Thread locker on brake Caliper Bracket bolts



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone use a thread locker (Loc-Tight, etc) on the brake caliper *bracket* bolts? Some say it should be used, and some say it is unnecessary. 
I have done a few of these over the years, and never used anything on the bolts; just torqued them to specs. The car is a Buick. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have never used threadlock. just tightened 'em up, never had a problem with calipers coming loose, and they always seemed nice and tight the next time around


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't either. I've pulled out bolts that have it on them from the factory, so I guess using it won't hurt. But probably isnt 100% necessary.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't on my truck, but do on my bikes. Probably don't need to, but if you do, be mindful of which thread locker you're using. There are different strengths. You'd probably want green or blue on that bolt. If you put red on, you may very well find yourself with a torch and breaker bar trying to get it off next brake job.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the information.


----------

